# How Long?



## braveheart2009 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone advise if your marriage is going downhill and you have tried to resolve things and its not worked, how long do you give it till you pack your bags and leave? 

I have been married 2 years now.


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd base the time to pack and leave on the amount of effort put in as opposed to a specific timetable. Bring issues out into the open and try to work on them, and after a while if it seems like your spouse isn't putting for the effort or if it looks like the two of you just can't get right after exhausting your options then you know what to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

